# avi2mpeg Converter unter Linux



## nox (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich suche ein Programm welches avi Formate in mpeg konvertiert.
Ich arbeite mit SUSE 9.2 x86_64.
Gibt es da Programme in form von rpm oder mit Deutschem Manual?

NoX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Januar 2005)

Da gaebe es z.B.kavi2svcd 
Auf der Homepage gibt es sogar RPMs. Ob's ein deutsches Manual gibt weiss ich nicht, aber eigentlich ist das Programm recht easy.


----------

